# Whistle Tender sucks up power



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I am renewing this hobby from my childhood with Lionel Postwar stuff. Never had a whistling tender form my 1666 so I picked one up on eBay. Whistles great. However, when connected to my 1666 and using my 90 watt Lionel 1033 transformer pegged at 16v, the engine can barely pull the tender alone. Without the tender, the 1666 flies like the wind. It's not drag.

I measured the voltage on the A post and see 16v that jumps to 22v when whistle fires. Measuring amp draw with the 1033 at full, there's .33amp draw from the two switches and lamp post. With only the 1666 in idle, there's a .98 draw. With only the tender, there's a .44amp draw.

Is it normal that a 90w transformer cannot power a locomotive and tender?


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

EPILOG: I'm chalking this up to a perfect storm of added weight of the tender and drag. Once the 1666 is warmed up, it manages to pull the tender and other cars all the while the 1033 boosts the voltage when the whistle fires. It's manageable. 

As unnecessary as it now appears to be, it was easy justification however, to pick up that childhood dream ZW transformer on eBay. Don't tell the missus. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ZW will do the trick.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Make sure your eng is lubbed and clean, tender too. As your 90 w transformer is small it should run one train and 3 lights. Clean the track also. Oil all moving parts, don't forget the axels! Also check to see if the wheels are straight and not binding on the track. It sounds if te 1666 needs a good cleaning


----------

